# NJ's Top 3 Snakes - One Amazing Day!



## UrbanJungles (Jul 12, 2009)

I have been a "field herper" for more than 10 years now, both as a hobby and professionally (I'm a herpetologist by training & work for zoos & museums) and have been lucky enough to see wild reptiles in many parts of the world including the relatively few species we have here native to New Jersey.

But a couple of weeks ago, I had what could possibly be the most amazing herp day ever as a friend and I headed out to the NJ Pine Barrens looking for the "top 3" snakes to photograph.  These are species which are found in a very limited range in NJ and are under alot of pressure so are individually considered rare finds.  Well, you can imagine my joy when I found all three species, the fact that they were all obviously gravid females was very gratifying as well.

Some highlights:






Freshly shed female Timber rattlesnake (I found her shed before her) a NJ "Pinebrake" phase rattler to boot.






Later we found a visibly gravid female basking not far away, 2 in one day...wow.  One of them is a previously unknown individual (some folks around here keep vidual ID's on this population)






A true, "Jersey Chain King" aka the Eastern Chain Kingsnake.  The local population is known for a high "chain/band" count.  This was my first time finding this species in NJ-relatively common elsewhere over their range but not here of course.











The highly prized Nj Northern pinesnake, in this part of its range the indivuals are obviously known for their high black and white contrast and large size.  


All snakes were completely oogled and fawned over, photographed and released with lots of hope for successful births.  I hope some of the poachers that frequent the barrens aren't as lucky as we are in finding these beauties.
Enjoy.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 13, 2009)

I would be stoked man....those are some sweet finds for sure!


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jul 13, 2009)

wow that last one is a real beauty, can you get those cb?


----------



## froggyman (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure if you can get the Nj pinesnake but many pinesnake species are avalible captive bred


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 13, 2009)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> wow that last one is a real beauty, can you get those cb?


Yes, there are several _Pituophis_ breeders working with Northern Pines that originated as NJ stock, both normal and various "morphs". 

pitbulllady


----------



## moose35 (Jul 15, 2009)

cool stuff danny... i love that pine snake.

gotta take me with you some day.




         moose


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 15, 2009)

Absolutely Tom, lemme know when you are free...but you'll have to wear a blindfold!


----------



## moose35 (Jul 15, 2009)

damn i hate being blindfolded...

but i guess it worth it.


   i'll let you know


         moose


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow awesome finds my friend...............:clap:


----------



## spider_mike (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice to see there is still some "wild" left in Jersey besides Newark and Camden. lol


----------



## Philth (Jul 24, 2009)

The first pic of the _C. horridus_ is beautiful. With out a doubt one of the prettiest rattles on earth. It's fascintating to me that a _Crotalus_ sp lives in the "North east". Thanks for sharing Danny!

Later, Tom


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 27, 2009)

Philth said:


> The first pic of the _C. horridus_ is beautiful. With out a doubt one of the prettiest rattles on earth. It's fascintating to me that a _Crotalus_ sp lives in the "North east". Thanks for sharing Danny!
> 
> Later, Tom


Historically Tom, they had a HUGE range...when settlers arrived they were finding "vipers" or most probably Timbers all over the NY NJ area.  Even on Manhattan.


----------

